# BIG shark



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

a buddy of mine n myself hit up the t-pier around 3 saturday afternoon. little lys are EVERYWHERE around the rocks. caught a bunch of em n had fun with the black snappers n spanish.

after the snappers turned off i caught a few eating size mullet n blew them out with a balloon on my 9/0s. after waiting about 2 hrs i hooked into a biggun. it ran out about 100 yards before i even got 2 the reel, i freespooled em n set the drag, put the reel in gear n started crankin til i went tight n FISH ON!!! 

fought it for 30 minutes or so then it went slack. i reeled in my line my 10 ft leader was now about 6 ft.:dohidk if he jus got it in his mouth just right n kinked it or if he just bit thru it after a while. big fish to bite 250lb cable.

but definately one of the nicer fish ive got into out there. alot of ppl dont believe me wen i tell em that theres big sharks in the bay. n if that isnt proof enough then idk wut is.

after that not much except a few small 3 -4 footers were caught. even gota 4 foot bull on my 440ssm. that was a hell of a fight ona 10 lb setup. we finally decided to call it a night around 1130 but still had a blast.im out to get em next weekend n hopefully ill have as much fun as i did this weekend.

if any of u shark guys wana meet out there next weekend then feel free cuz id like to have a few friendly faces to fish with. im usually there every weekend so feel free to call me in advance. 4175904 

thanx for reading guys


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

There is a good chance that I will see you out there this weekend. Save me a spot....hahaha


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thats was a biggun for sure to bite thru that....He's still lurking out there....Maybe you'll get him on the next trip.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice report...where am I goning to find this monster..


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

thats awesome. i have wanted to do some shark fishing out there but dont really have a reel i feel comfortable with.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

what is the t-pier?


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

I do believe you, they are in the bay but I fish the t-pier for black snapper, theres to much structure and what not in the water and around the pier for a long fight...not saying its impossible just its tough fishing for them there.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *konz (7/7/2009)*There is a good chance that I will see you out there this weekend. Save me a spot....hahaha


i def plan on bein there n hope i see ya.. had a lot of fun last time we sharked it up at portofino


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *tom1s (7/7/2009)*I do believe you, they are in the bay but I fish the t-pier for black snapper, theres to much structure and what not in the water and around the pier for a long fight...not saying its impossible just its tough fishing for them there.


i fish it for snappers too but its really startin to slow down from a couple weeks ago.. n yea there is a lot of rocks but its not impossible to get a good shark outa there, hell we king fish the t-pierduring the fall.. theres plenty of bait to use, we mainly use skipjacks or mullet but a bigger white trout does just fine n weve got a few 6 - 7 footersouta the rocks


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

The only bad thing about this pier is the lack of room. When fishing on the T there is only room for 6 people to fish at the most. That's 6 ppl that know how to cast and not tangle up everyones lines on every cast. I stopped fishing this pier b/c of this reason. By the time I would get out there, there would be 10 people trying to fish on the end. I normally only go there for bait now.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yea it can be a hassle but hey u gota do wut u gota do.. not too many places u can fish without a boat


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I hear ya, I was just putting a warning out there to those who may try to fish this pier......have a back up place in mind....lol

I tried to go out there on Sunday and there was no room what so ever. A big group of people out on the end fishing and blazing away


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

the easiest thing ive found to do is if its really crowded get right up in the middle n do my thang n eventually they get pissed n leave..

OR


if the refuse to move ill mullet fish til they go


----------



## firecon007 (Aug 13, 2008)

Is the t-pier on the Bay side at Fort Pickens?


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

no its directly to left when you come off the three mile bridge to the gulf side


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

went out last nite.. check post on surf reports


----------

